# Here is a good site with 100s of wheel weights



## Hunter (Sep 20, 2002)

http://www.wheelweights.net/


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Hunter said:


> *http://www.wheelweights.net/ *


Has CD left the building?


----------



## Hunter (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Here is a good site with 100s of wheel weights*



[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> Has CD left the building? *


I doubt it, I just wanted to get "Hunter" registered.


----------



## JawKnee (Dec 20, 2001)

For BBS wheel info:

http://www.e46fanatics.com/members/JawKnee/BBS_prodInfo.xls


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Not that it matters around here, but you don't have the one with all makes in it.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/members/kaz/bbs4web.xls

:bigpimp:

*warning, pretty big file*


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Can we make this a sticky? Nice info here, although not exactly related to motorsports.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The problem with the BBS files are that they don't contain weights for the CH, over which there was much controversy over on Audiworld. I believe it got to where someone took their CHs to a state-certified weighing facility to prove BBS wrong.


----------



## JawKnee (Dec 20, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *Can we make this a sticky? Nice info here, although not exactly related to motorsports. *


Great suggestion and implemented...


----------



## JawKnee (Dec 20, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *The problem with the BBS files are that they don't contain weights for the CH, over which there was much controversy over on Audiworld. I believe it got to where someone took their CHs to a state-certified weighing facility to prove BBS wrong. *


I've always thrown out 23.5 lbs/wheel for the 19x8.5 CHs...

So what was the consensus over at Audiworld in regards to the CHs?


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

JawKnee said:


> *
> 
> I've always thrown out 23.5 lbs/wheel for the 19x8.5 CHs...
> 
> So what was the consensus over at Audiworld in regards to the CHs? *


No info on the 17" and 18" versions either.


----------



## JawKnee (Dec 20, 2001)

Chris330Ci said:


> *
> 
> No info on the 17" and 18" versions either.  *


The 23.5 lbs/wheel for the 19x8.5 CHs was what BBS America told me when I called them in the past.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

JawKnee said:


> *
> 
> I've always thrown out 23.5 lbs/wheel for the 19x8.5 CHs...
> 
> So what was the consensus over at Audiworld in regards to the CHs? *


Here's one of the threads:

http://forums.audiworld.com/a4/msgs/878040.phtml

And I found this as a followup of sorts:

http://forums.audiworld.com/a4/msgs/907715.phtml

I guess the conclusion is that... Until someone puts it on a scale, we won't actually know.


----------

